
Why French Kids Don't Have ADHD - jcklnruns
http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/suffer-the-children/201203/why-french-kids-dont-have-adhd
======
jganetsk
Contrary to popular belief, psychiatry is popular in France, with above
average usage of antidepressants and anti-anxiety medication.

Hypothesis: French kids have ADHD, it's just managed by the structure provided
by their parents. Those kids then grow up and still have ADHD, which is left
untreated. Then they may end up on treatments for anxiety and depression
instead of more appropriate stimulants.

ADHD is a global phenomenon [1]. Any industrialized population that simply
tosses it out in the garbage as an unwelcome Americanism is doing a disservice
to themselves.

[1]
[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1525089/](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1525089/)

